# Ben Hur toc



## bikedudeomaha (May 24, 2019)

haven't been on in forever. seeking any info on this bike for a friend. only pics i have. thank you in advance!


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 10, 2019)

Bump. Anyone know about this bike. Saw this same bike at an auction today.


----------



## slcurts (Oct 17, 2019)

Ben Hur was an Indianapolis bike company, as the headbadge says, though it's not clear to me whether they made bikes themselves or just badged someone else's. I think they made the early ones then badged others later; the brand was sold up into the 50s at least. This one looks early, 1890s or 1900 ish. Where is it for sale?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 17, 2019)

Fauber turban head crankset.


----------



## Blue Streak (Oct 17, 2019)

Looks like 1895 was first year for the Ben-Hur wheel made by Central Mfg. Co. of Indianapolis. Need to dig more to see if this company evolved into the Indianapolis Ben-Hur Bicycle Co. making the above Rival.

From November 9, 1894 issue of _The Wheel and Cycling Trade Review_:







From January 15, 1895 issue of _The Wheel and Cycling Trade Review_:


----------



## Blue Streak (Oct 17, 2019)

Central Cycle Mfg. Co. ad for Ben-Hur from February 19, 1897 issue of _The Wheel and Cycling Trade Review:_







From May 7, 1897 issue of _The Wheel and Cycling Trade Review:_







From May 14, 1897 issue of _The Wheel and Cycling Trade Review:_




Central Cycle Mfg. Co. in financial trouble from July 9, 1897 issue of _The Wheel and Cycling Trade Review:_










Ben Hur Bicycle Co. takes over Central Cycle Mfg. Co. from January 14, 1898 issue of _The Wheel and Cycling Trade Review:_


----------



## SKPC (Jun 16, 2021)

I wonder what transpired for _Central Cycle Mnfg. Co. _post-1898 years?  How long did they make their own bikes and when did the factory get closed/moved?  Anyone have some cool badge examples?


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 16, 2021)

*@sm2501 ...*

*Regarding Ben Hur badges ...

As @SKPC indicates in Entry #7 .... "Anyone have some cool badge examples ?''*


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 16, 2021)

Not your typical DP Harris badge.



Not the earlier Central Cycle; but the later *Ben Hur Bicycle Co*.
Perhaps we may lump Central Cycle Mfg. in with the *ToCs*(?).


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 16, 2021)

hoofhearted said:


> *Regarding Ben Hur badges ...
> 
> As @SKPC indicates in Entry #7 .... "Anyone have some cool badge examples ?''*










*Please forgive me for posting a BADGE that is automobile related.*


----------



## SKPC (Jun 17, 2021)

Teens/20's/30's _(Not TOC)_ perhaps DP Harris or Westfield-sourced badge with 2" badge hole spacing...courtesy of @lounging. So after recievership in1898.the_ Central Cycle Manuf. Co_ became the _Ben Hur Bicycle Company_ supposedly staying  in the Marion, Indiana factory making all their own parts.... How long did this location produce the bikes and who then took over and when?


----------

